# Victory Brand. Edwards and Crist Company Chicago - Philadelphia Head badge



## Bspoke (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/15073914627...ELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_600wt_932


----------

